# Instant Large-Text Xterm-like thingie



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 2, 2009)

(edit)...
Posted just because I found out one can have a 
cool zoomable "only roxterm" that is 
configurable by menus at will. Just something
"cool, like the transparency in aterm ... 
(end edit#2) 
( I tried this with xterm instead, had to reboot to
exit it, then fsck... )


```
sleep 1 && xinit /usr/local/bin/roxterm
```

(I added sleep one so it would not impede the
next time I run the long CLI:  !xini(tab) when
I next run it)
if that works, and roxterm loads, you can "zoom in" several
times to get an EASY TO READ large-type terminal (aka 
ms-dos 2.0... but better...)
Just discovered it (from a post today mentioning that cli)
by accident. I do not know if it will be useful every day,
week, or other uses for it from the roxterm menus...
... I then started a browser ...



/edit/
after exiting the browser, the keyboard did not work.  Exiting
all roxterm "windows" exited X (the mouse still worked). So
that is "fixed" or "broken" depending...


----------



## john_doe (Nov 2, 2009)

Not sure what this is about but you can "Zoom In" in plain xterm, too.
`$ xterm -fa 'DejaVu Sans Mono' -fs 11`
then press Shift +


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2009)

With Xterm you can add X resources to change all sorts of options. I'm quite sure roxterm will have similar resources you can set.

http://infohost.nmt.edu/tcc/help/pubs/dotfiles/xdefaults.html


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 4, 2009)

Eh, I prefer my urxvt, with a prettified .Xdefaults


----------

